# 6fl iPod cable for European Delivery vehicles



## cocoturkey (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm leaving for Munich tomorrow moring, and I CAN"T BELIEVE I STILL HAVE NOT RECEIVED MY iPod Cable!!! my CA promised me i should have my iPod cable in hand before I leave.... but.... DAMN.... i'm so faaaar away from Delon BMM!!!! i can't pick it up myself....


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

bimmer_fam said:


> Another surprise for me was that 6FL option actually uses AUX... Weird, as you get line out quality sound from the dock port of the iPod. Plus can't ustilize another AUX device (have to unplug iPod before :dunno


Yes, the input is called "AUX," but I thought that the system used the headphone jack output, not the line output (otherwise, what would be the point of the connection to the headphone jack??).


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Bart001 said:


> Yes, the input is called "AUX," but I thought that the system used the headphone jack output, not the line output (otherwise, what would be the point of the connection to the headphone jack??).


6FL cable has one output (iPod dock connection) and two inputs (3.5 mm stereo male plug and USB male plug).
I don't think I get your question...:dunno:


----------



## Bart001 (Apr 9, 2005)

bimmer_fam said:


> 6FL cable has one output (iPod dock connection) and two inputs (3.5 mm stereo male plug and USB male plug).
> I don't think I get your question...:dunno:


I worded my question a little confusingly/ wrongly. The 6FL cable does connect to the aux in of the car as well as the USB. If line level output from the iPod is being used, what's the purpose of the connection to the car's aux. input (which typically is for headphone-level use)?

I did some more reading, and it appears that the iPod's dock connector does not have headphone level output, only line level output, from pins 3 and 4.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

There was a USB cable in my E93 when I picked it up at Freimann last year, but no iPod cable. I got the iPod cable from my dealer at the time of redelivery. I did not take an iPod along during ED, so the absence of an iPod cable in the car was not an issue. But if you intend to use an iPod, definitely get the cable from your dealer before you go to Munich.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Bart001 said:


> I worded my question a little confusingly/ wrongly. The 6FL cable does connect to the aux in of the car as well as the USB. If line level output from the iPod is being used, what's the purpose of the connection to the car's aux. input (which typically is for headphone-level use)?
> 
> I did some more reading, and it appears that the iPod's dock connector does not have headphone level output, only line level output, from pins 3 and 4.


The AUX connection of 6FL is for handling DRM content from iPod. My understanding is that this is the only way currently to handle entire library w/out loosing some of the content "playability" due to strict rules of DRM.
My initial point (nearly a year ago BTW) was that when you use iPod with 6FL, you lose your AUX connection... I've switched to USB flash drive a while back to resolve this issue, plus some additional problems I've experienced with iPod integration.


----------



## BKL (Jul 3, 2007)

CarSwami said:


> There was a USB cable in my E93 when I picked it up at Freimann last year, but no iPod cable. I got the iPod cable from my dealer at the time of redelivery. I did not take an iPod along during ED, so the absence of an iPod cable in the car was not an issue. But if you intend to use an iPod, definitely get the cable from your dealer before you go to Munich.


Still that way. On March 25th, at the Welt, there was an USB cable in the glove box. I brought my iPod cable so I didn't need it but it was there.


----------



## travel4B (Dec 1, 2005)

IrvRobinson said:


> You still need to get the cable from your CA BEFORE you leave as they are not in the ED cars.The only problem is they're on National backorder and have been for about 2 months.They are put in all cars coming into the ports for the US.Your playlist should show in either the Nav screen or in the radio if you don't get Nav.


FWIW, my CA got one from the parts department when I signed my final paperwork yesterday. I guess individual dealers may have them in stock.


----------



## kirkx5m (Oct 12, 2004)

Got my cable yesterday when I signed my PO. Pick up date is May 19th so I think my guy knows his stuff! BTW, is this cable only IPOD specific, wont work on the ZUNE????


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

kirkx5m said:


> BTW, is this cable only IPOD specific, wont work on the ZUNE????


I suppose it's called an iPod cable for a reason.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm also somewhat ignorant to this situation as last I knew they only had headphone type aux inputs available that didn't interface with the ipod...now this option plugs into the ipod and lets you use it on your nav, but do you connect it to usb or to the aux headphone type input?

Also..is the usb connection in the armrest part of the ipod package or is that standard on certain cars? Now I'm reading you can just plug a USB flash drive into it loaded with mp3's and what does that look like on the nav?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> I'm also somewhat ignorant to this situation as last I knew they only had headphone type aux inputs available that didn't interface with the ipod...now this option plugs into the ipod and lets you use it on your nav, but do you connect it to usb or to the aux headphone type input?
> 
> Also..is the usb connection in the armrest part of the ipod package or is that standard on certain cars? Now I'm reading you can just plug a USB flash drive into it loaded with mp3's and what does that look like on the nav?


You use the iPod Y cable to connect the ipod to both the aux-in and the USB connection. If you use a flash drive, it looks pretty much the same as the iPod stuff on the CID.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

JSpira said:


> You use the iPod Y cable to connect the ipod to both the aux-in and the USB connection. If you use a flash drive, it looks pretty much the same as the iPod stuff on the CID.


Ok thanks..I've only seen the USB on 5 series before and figured it was to charge USB devices..so if I order ipod adapter for X3 for example hopefully it includes the USB part instead of just the aux input..

Without the ipod kit using just aux you have to control it from the ipod correct?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> Ok thanks..I've only seen the USB on 5 series before and figured it was to charge USB devices..so if I order ipod adapter for X3 for example hopefully it includes the USB part instead of just the aux input..
> 
> Without the ipod kit using just aux you have to control it from the ipod correct?


The X3 is not on the current bus so I don't think it offers the iPod/USB option. <checking / one moment please> Indeed there is no factory iPod option at all - only the very early iPod kit is available as an aftermarket accessory an it's rather limited.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> The X3 is not on the current bus so I don't think it offers the iPod/USB option. <checking / one moment please> Indeed there is no factory iPod option at all - only the very early iPod kit is available as an aftermarket accessory an it's rather limited.


There are few products indeed for X3. Dice and BMW accessory installed by dealer. Nothing factory installed. No USB.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> There are few products indeed for X3. Dice and BMW accessory installed by dealer. Nothing factory installed. No USB.


Depending on the model, the Dice will probably offer greater functionality compared to the BMW offering for I-Bus cars.

I had a Dension iPod adapter for my I-Bus 5er (back in 2005) and it worked quite well. Unfortunately, that line was discontinued.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> Depending on the model, the Dice will probably offer greater functionality compared to the BMW offering for I-Bus cars.
> 
> I had a Dension iPod adapter for my I-Bus 5er (back in 2005) and it worked quite well. Unfortunately, that line was discontinued.


Yeah, I had Dension Ice too for '04 325. Worked great, easy to update firmware. I think Dice has pretty similar functionality. I would definitely advise to look up Dice if iPod integration is needed in X3. There is a pretty nice DIY on their site or one of the "other" BMW forums (don't recall which one).


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Yeah, I had Dension Ice too for '04 325. Worked great, easy to update firmware. I think Dice has pretty similar functionality. I would definitely advise to look up Dice if iPod integration is needed in X3. There is a pretty nice DIY on their site or one of the "other" BMW forums (don't recall which one).


That was it - the Ice>link. I even wrote an article about it (back then).

I had had a Phatbox in my 5er (MY2003) and then replaced it with the iPod via the Ice>link.

Worked 98% of the time - needed occasional resets.


----------



## lilskel (Jun 10, 2005)

JSpira said:


> The X3 is not on the current bus so I don't think it offers the iPod/USB option. <checking / one moment please> Indeed there is no factory iPod option at all - only the very early iPod kit is available as an aftermarket accessory an it's rather limited.


I know it's on a older bus but wondered what this was listed under X3 accessories..

iPod® Interface Adapter	$149
Integrates the Apple iPod into the BMW audio system and allows you to control and listen to your iPod music collection by using the vehicle's radio and steering wheel controls. Adapter also charges the iPod's internal battery when the vehicle is running.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

lilskel said:


> I know it's on a older bus but wondered what this was listed under X3 accessories..
> 
> iPod® Interface Adapter $149
> Integrates the Apple iPod into the BMW audio system and allows you to control and listen to your iPod music collection by using the vehicle's radio and steering wheel controls. Adapter also charges the iPod's internal battery when the vehicle is running.


It's a very rudimentary interface - the non BMW adapters we were discussing are much better.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

munich5 said:


> Pardon my ignorance on the subject, but does the IPod adapter cable provided by BMW properly code your playlists? I took Euro Delivery of an 08 550i last month, and plugged my IPod into the USB port with the standard Apple USB plug, and the playlists did not upload on the IDrive properly...


You need the BMW cable which has two components that plug into the car. They merge into one input for the iPod. I bought the BMW cable in Munich when I did Euro Delivery for my 08 550 Sport on August 4, 2007. It worked flawlessly.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pharding said:


> I bought the BMW cable in Munich when I did Euro Delivery for my 08 550 Sport on August 4, 2007. It worked flawlessly.


So that´s how you ended up with 2. Did you sell the second one yet? I still have an extra.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to bring this up from the dead but...

I asked my CA today if the cable will be included at the Welt. I had read on here that you're supposed to take this cable with you before you leave. He emailed me back saying the cable will be provided at the Welt. I'm pretty sure that's not the case. However I was wondering if something had changed since the posts I read?

If not, anyone with a spare cable wanna sell it?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Sorry to bring this up from the dead but...
> 
> I asked my CA today if the cable will be included at the Welt. I had read on here that you're supposed to take this cable with you before you leave. He emailed me back saying the cable will be provided at the Welt. I'm pretty sure that's not the case. However I was wondering if something had changed since the posts I read?


I guess you e-mail him back telling him he needs to get you one before you leave. No need for you to pay for it and if he doesn't give it to you, call the 800 number for BMW NA's e.d. dept. and tell them to tell him how to do his job.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I guess you e-mail him back telling him he needs to get you one before you leave. No need for you to pay for it and if he doesn't give it to you, call the 800 number for BMW NA's e.d. dept. and tell them to tell him how to do his job.


Thanks for the quick answer, I'll email him again on Monday.

Though, it'd still be nice to have a back up cable for a project I have in mind.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

What's the project?


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

JSpira said:


> What's the project?


Basically, I'm going to try to hook up a secondary button set (don't want to do a wireless one) for the iPod. It's more of an experiment than a project, but I've got a few ideas.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Basically, I'm going to try to hook up a secondary button set (don't want to do a wireless one) for the iPod. It's more of an experiment than a project, but I've got a few ideas.


You do realize you lose direct control of the iPod when it's connected and that you can only control it through the iDrive controller.

What are you thinking of in terms of connecting the buttons?


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You do realize you lose direct control of the iPod when it's connected and that you can only control it through the iDrive controller.
> 
> What are you thinking of in terms of connecting the buttons?


Yup I know that the car's radio will take control of the device. I have an iPod hardwired into one of my cars right now.

I assume that if you unplug the iPod, you can select the song you want to hear, plug it in, and the song will begin to play. This is how most iPod integration works, however I'm not that familiar with how BMW stereos handles this. Since I don't have the iDrive option, it would be a lot of scrolling to find the song I want. With 1-2 lines of text, that could get annoying. Playlists can sometimes solve this problem, but even then you have to find the song you want to hear within the playlist.

I'd like to have a button/switch that would "fool" the car in to thinking the iPod is unplugged. This way it would "disconnect" the iPod giving me control over it. With another press/flick it would transmit the normal signal to the iPod/USB port. Thus "reconnecting" the iPod. If I could add an extra button set to this, it would be cool. However I'd settle for using the iPod's controls.

It may sound a bit far fetched but it's an experiment


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

When you don't have the iDrive option and the CID, you get of course the MID.

The MID in the E90 3er is not unlike the MID in my previous (E39) 5er although I believe that the MID in the 3er displays more information plus it has two lines of text, not one.

I had the Dension ice>Llink iPod kit in the 5er and, even with the one-line display on the MID, found it reasonably useable. Naturally, it doesn't compare to the screen real estate you get with the CID but it wasn't awful.

With regard to the BMW Y cable, keep in mind that the information is sent over the USB port and the audio is sent over the aux-in port.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

InsaneSkippy said:


> Yup I know that the car's radio will take control of the device. I have an iPod hardwired into one of my cars right now.
> 
> I assume that if you unplug the iPod, you can select the song you want to hear, plug it in, and the song will begin to play. This is how most iPod integration works, however I'm not that familiar with how BMW stereos handles this. Since I don't have the iDrive option, it would be a lot of scrolling to find the song I want. With 1-2 lines of text, that could get annoying. Playlists can sometimes solve this problem, but even then you have to find the song you want to hear within the playlist.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you will probably have better success with connecting your iPod via AUX, mounting it somewhere near the dashboard and using iPod to control your playlists, etc., while using car controls for audio level manipulation.

6FL cable is actually an adapter, and as Jspira has mentioned, audio signal is transmitted to the car stereo via AUX, while control of iPod is performed via USB integration.

I've also used Dension adapter in the past in E46, which has analog bus, and that adapter allows you to choose what you are going to use to control your iPod, the car head unit or the device itself. There is no such option with 6FL.

And you are right, the way to have better control is to create more shorter play lists. But that is the only way I know of...

Good luck!


----------



## prospector (Feb 18, 2008)

bimmer_fam said:


> 6FL cable is actually an adapter, and as Jspira has mentioned, audio signal is transmitted to the car stereo via AUX, while control of iPod is performed via USB integration.


Does this mean better sound from USB Flash than from iPod?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

prospector said:


> Does this mean better sound from USB Flash than from iPod?


In theory yes but only in theory based on my experience.

Having high quality MP3 files are much more important to ensure a good listening experience.


----------



## InsaneSkippy (Aug 28, 2007)

prospector said:


> Does this mean better sound from USB Flash than from iPod?


Honestly I think the difference in quality would be too small to notice. As JSpira said the most important thing is MP3 quality/bitrate.

Thanks for all the info guys, looks like I've got some rethinking to do :lmao:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

In order to test the quality question, I plugged a USB stick into the car today.

I didn´t detect any real difference but the car renamed my first Favorite button ,,BUICK`` (which was the name of the stick, and it came from a Buick press event in case anyone is wondering). 

It didn´t even ask me about renaming the button btw. Not the best mannered approach.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

prospector said:


> Does this mean better sound from USB Flash than from iPod?


While using iPod and 6FL option, I have noticed the sound to be more faint. But by changing the AUX input level, I was able to resolve it.

IMO there is a difference in sound quality when using USB drive, at least for me. I've switched to USB drive for number of reasons (sound quality being one of them) and don't regret it at all.

USB drive acts essentially as storage device or extension of the internal MP3 player in the head unit. So the music is played directly from the storage device by the car's player.

In case with iPod, head unit sends commands to the iPod in terms of what list, song to play and iPod actually is playing the song, while sound transferring via AUX to be able to handle DRM protected content without breaking any DRM rules.

That is my understanding.

Give it a shot yourself to make your own determination what sounds better, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Balthazar_B (Mar 3, 2007)

FWIW, I've found the AAC (aka M4A) codec to be slightly higher quality than 192 k/sec CBR MP3 when the source is an iPod, but I think (at least for me) to be detectable only on a pretty high-quality home audio system in controlled conditions. I doubt you'll notice much difference though an automobile's audio system on the road. My testing was done using the iTunes encoder for AAC (at the time, Nero wasn't capable of supporting gapless playback on an iPod...not sure if that has changed, but probably has).

Nevertheless, I rip all my music to FLAC (for home) and M4A (for portable).


----------

